# Jul 11 Snapper Trip - Room for 2



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Trying to put a crew together for a snapper trip on Thursday, Jul 11. Need to have your own gear. Plan is to meet at boat at 6am (Freeport), head out about 60 miles and also play for kings/whatever. Back at dock between noon - 2pm, clean boat/fish, then head home. Split expenses. Send me a PM if interested. 31 Cape Horn. Seas fcst at 1-2s.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

No takers... Trip cancelled.


----------

